# Bettas need names please :)



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay so I have 2 new bettas. One is a baby, and the other one I got from Walmart that was labeled female, but I don't think it's female, it's much bigger. What do you think? I originally named it Vegas, but IDK about that! Haha. It was just an idea that came to my mind.

I need some help naming these little guys!

I am looking for some unique names, unisex names, scientific names, names that make no sense at all, or Japanese names. 
*I'm so sorry all the pics are like all mixed up! lol

I know its an extreme name but I like the name Perestroika for the first one  lol


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ryu
kin
kyon
nolia
nala
raca
laki
kerchak


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

No one else?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

The teeny tiny green one if its a boy should totally be diablo, if its a girl...arianna


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I like Arianna  
Do you think the other one is a girl or a boy?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

The other one is too early to say.

The bigger one is a boy.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a unique name for the little green one ;-)

Astatine, it is element of the periodic table that occurs naturally green!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yuki for the Baby. :3


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Astatine is such an interesting name! 
And I love the name Yuki!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

emerald


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

For the green one, GreenBean, Emerald, Dill or Jade.


----------

